# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  [Hentai] Attempt at GooGirl

## Marvo

I was browsing some hentai the other day, and stumbled upon something called Goo Girls. While these.. things, are kinda weird, they are really beautyfull (and to quote Quagmire "I find that strangely arrousing").


These drawings also seems, sadly, very rare, but I attempted to make one anyway, by tracing some normal hentai with new outlines, transparency, a lot of new part (because of transparency), a silly background and some giant hooters.

Here's what I got out of it;

***Link removed until further instructions are given***

What I would like now, is maybe some pointers and thoughts. I suppose maybe Slayer can aid me?

----------


## Ynot

Sig'ed

----------


## ClouD

I can't access the hentai.  ::shock:: 

Possible to spoiler it here?

I'd love to see it  :smiley:  and i might be able to give some pointers  :tongue2:

----------


## Merlock

Aye, don't use ImageShack, 'tis evil. When the very hosting site takes an age and a half to load, you know the hosting it provides isn't going to be very reliable.

So bump this thread when you upload it somewhere it'll open.
Like xs.to perhaps. It's what I use.

----------


## Jdeadevil

Did you use the Smudge Tool on her by any chance?

----------


## Siиdяed

> Sig'ed



Well done, sir.  :Clap:

----------


## Merlock

Ah, well, now that it's loading...I'll speak frankly, if you don't mind.

I don't like it. It may just be me of course. I don't like anything that doesn't look perfect. Perfected creative writing with flowing speech and a wide vocabulary...perfected drawing with fitting colours, good shading, well-made sketches...and so on.

That's probably why I don't draw myself even though I can...it takes ages. To create an anime drawing that looks like anime characters from cartoons and professional art takes a long time. Sketching takes quite a while, the colouring and shading is a whole process of its own...

But in the end, is there really a point in drawing something that doesn't look good? That doesn't look great? After all, art is for the eyes to enjoy, is it not?

Just thoughts out loud though. I doubt my criticism can be held too highly considering that I'm too lazy to draw myself.  :tongue2:

----------


## ClouD

It's quite plain, but i think it's pretty good.

Seeing as you're doing..urm..."googirls", i'm guessing you'd be going for a more cartoony kawaii look, rather than a more realistic look.

For this picture, i'd suggest redoing the body and making the back less "wobbly".

The face is good though ^^, innocent, anxious and kawaii.

----------


## Carôusoul

> I was browsing some hentai the other day, and stumbled upon something called Goo Girls. While these.. things, are kinda weird, they are really beautyfull (and to quote Quagmire "I find that strangely arrousing").
> 
> 
> These drawings also seems, sadly, very rare, but I attempted to make one anyway, by tracing some normal hentai with new outlines, transparency, a lot of new part (because of transparency), a silly background and some giant hooters.
> 
> Here's what I got out of it;
> 
> Goo Girl[NSFW]
> 
> What I would like now, is maybe some pointers and thoughts. I suppose maybe Slayer can aid me?





Internet.

----------


## Marvo

> Sig'ed



Rofl  ::D: 





> Did you use the Smudge Tool on her by any chance?



Yea, I used it to creat the gooie look and the droplets from her hair. It's not the right way to do it though.





> Ah, well, now that it's loading...I'll speak frankly, if you don't mind.
> 
> I don't like it. It may just be me of course. I don't like anything that doesn't look perfect. Perfected creative writing with flowing speech and a wide vocabulary...perfected drawing with fitting colours, good shading, well-made sketches...and so on.
> 
> That's probably why I don't draw myself even though I can...it takes ages. To create an anime drawing that looks like anime characters from cartoons and professional art takes a long time. Sketching takes quite a while, the colouring and shading is a whole process of its own...
> 
> But in the end, is there really a point in drawing something that doesn't look good? That doesn't look great? After all, art is for the eyes to enjoy, is it not?
> 
> Just thoughts out loud though. I doubt my criticism can be held too highly considering that I'm too lazy to draw myself.



I certainly see your point. It's not funny to draw, when all your drawings end out stupid ugly. This one isn't too ugly, though it can certainly be better, with better lines, better 'transparency perspectives', and a better background.
Your comment is not of much help to me though  :Sad: 





> It's quite plain, but i think it's pretty good.
> 
> Seeing as you're doing..urm..."googirls", i'm guessing you'd be going for a more cartoony kawaii look, rather than a more realistic look.
> 
> For this picture, i'd suggest redoing the body and making the back less "wobbly".
> 
> The face is good though ^^, innocent, anxious and kawaii.




I can only agree with all this. I did the tracing pretty close-up, so it often turned out a bit wobbly  :tongue2: 

Care to explain what exactly kawaii is?


By the way, here's what a 'real' goo girl should look like. Without the human of course.

Goo Girl[NSFW]

----------


## Merlock

Well, I can't be of much help unless I were to post an entire tutorial within my thread.
There are plenty of sites around that teach how to draw anime.

Like this one.

So if you do agree that it's best to aim directly at the best possible result, then that's where to start, I imagine.

----------


## Marvo

I can't say I'm going for perfection, Merlock. Just relatively good drawing  :smiley:

----------


## nina

Hmmm isn't Hentai pretty much cartoon porn? I think it's a really fine line between "art" and porn, I can't say I particularly agree with linking to this sort of thing. I'll get back to you on that...

----------


## Vex Kitten

::wtf:: 

Who the hell wants to see some cartoon chick's snatch or getting her boob grabbed?

If you're free to do this I'm going to start submitting drawings of nude guys in questionable situations as well.  ::D:

----------


## Marvo

Certainly. Hentai can also be used as entertainment (some of it is weird and funny as hell  :tongue2: ), and art of course, since it can certainly be pretty. There is no line, since hentai can serve all the purposes at once. It depends on what the individual uses it for.

edit: by the way, I realize that I'm in quite a gray area (or what it's called) posting this kind of stuff, and asking for pointers and help, but I didn't feel like registering at some hentai forum, since I knew we already have some experienced anime drawing in here.

----------


## NeAvO

> Sig'ed



You know what that feels like don't you  :tongue2:

----------


## Jdeadevil

> Hmmm isn't Hentai pretty much cartoon porn? I think it's a really fine line between "art" and porn, I can't say I particularly agree with linking to this sort of thing. I'll get back to you on that...



Yes, Hentai is pretty much cartoon porn. Although I was doing research for my new book (that's a Naruto joke), I did see that not all Hentai was Porn. Some of it was just anime boys and girls kissing. Some of it was just some fan made fake videos.

Example of the fan made fakes

This boy and this girl was walking down the street, they are chatting about something (I kind of forgot). And then you hear the sound of a pole hitting something, and then the girl grabbes her ass going "Ahh!!" and so she falls to the floor and starts crying.

Although that's how I saw it anyway. And no I don't watch Hentai, as I was confused on what it actually was myself.





> Certainly. Hentai can also be used as entertainment (some of it is weird and funny as hell ), and art of course, since it can certainly be pretty. There is no line, since hentai can serve all the purposes at once. It depends on what the individual uses it for.
> 
> edit: by the way, I realize that I'm in quite a gray area (or what it's called) posting this kind of stuff, and asking for pointers and help, but I didn't feel like registering at some hentai forum, since I knew we already have some experienced anime drawing in here.



This guy hit the nail on the head!  :wink2:

----------


## slayer

Ah yes...I've seen some stuff like this before. Sometimes it can get kinda weird though. I always thought that they were water or something.

And to comment the picture in Post 10 but Marvo, it is a nice peice of work. I just don't like it when people always reject hentai and make fun of it...I mean, yeah, there are some things out there that should have never been made (Like that goregraphy crap or whatever) or some that could use lots of work.

Edit: I for one am alright with Hentai...but I'm not going to go around spamming it on the forums ><
But I'm gonna guess that the admins will let you post some stuff if its for art...

----------


## Lord Toaster

Yeah, maybe put a (small) bikini on her next time Marvo  :tongue2: 

Jdea, why has your writing gone red and green?

----------


## Marvo

Actually, I was just hoping for pointers. The tutorial Merlock gave is very useful, and I've learned a great deal about drawing eyes now.

Slayer, if you didn't get to see the first picture, I can send it to you.

----------


## slayer

> What I would like now, is maybe some pointers and thoughts. I suppose maybe Slayer can aid me?



I didn't see that last time I looked! IM POPULAR!  ::D:

----------


## Jdeadevil

> Yeah, maybe put a (small) bikini on her next time Marvo 
> 
> Jdea, why has your writing gone red and green?



Looks cool.

----------


## Daeva

> Looks cool.



You are about two weeks too late.  :Sad:

----------


## Carôusoul

> Yeah, maybe put a (small) bikini on her next time Marvo



Yeah; leave the open vagoo for all to see; it's far less offensive.

----------


## slayer

> Yeah; leave the open vagoo for all to see; it's far less offensive.



I, for one, do not have a problem with it. I do think that sometimes girls can be hotter with clothes on, but in this case she is a googirl, so it would only make sence that she doesn't have clothes, or they would probably just go right through her.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

If hentai is something that needs to be hidden from people like your parents, how is it art.  :tongue2:

----------


## slayer

> If hentai is something that needs to be hidden from people like your parents, how is it art.



Because some people don't see things the way they do. Even though they see it as art they are taught that stuff like that is bad and they shouldn't be looking at it. There could also be the case that one of your parents abuse you wrongly for something as little as looking at Hentai. If in the case that I ever get caught looking at it then I will simple have to explain to them that I see it as art. But people know they arn't supposed to be looking at this stuff but they do anyway because it fascinates them.

----------


## Marvo

It really depends on what you take it for. If one of your friends show you a paper with random lines on, and he claims it's art, while you (probably) wouldn't, then who's right? Is something art, because the individual thinks of it as such, or because the majority thinks of it as such?

----------


## slayer

> It really depends on what you take it for. If one of your friends show you a paper with random lines on, and he claims it's art, while you (probably) wouldn't, then who's right? Is something art, because the individual thinks of it as such, or because the majority thinks of it as such?



This is what I hate about my art teacher...if I make something I consider art and I think its really great she'll come and look at it and start saying that all this crap needs changed...worse part is is that I have to change it or I fail the class and I didn't want to be in that class again...

----------


## Lord Toaster

Very fine line... Tornado Joe draws pictures of naked women. They're clearly art. 

Maybe you shouldn't have put 'Hentai' in the title Marvo...

----------


## Mes Tarrant

I think what makes the "art" part of it dubious is that it's very sexual in nature. Grabbing boobs and stuff..  ::?:

----------


## slayer

> Very fine line... Tornado Joe draws pictures of naked women. They're clearly art. 
> 
> Maybe you shouldn't have put 'Hentai' in the title Marvo...



It should stay so people dont acidently come in here and open up a picture of a naked women while their parents are watching.

----------


## Marvo

> I think what makes the "art" part of it dubious is that it's very sexual in nature. Grabbing boobs and stuff..



I didn't draw the picture with a guy grabbing boobs, though I agree my first picture certainly suggested sexual activity.

wut da fuk

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> I didn't draw the picture with a guy grabbing boobs, though I agree my first picture certainly suggested sexual activity.
> 
> wut da fuk



I didn't see your picture actually, I saw something that someone else linked to.

----------


## thegnome54

> I think what makes the "art" part of it dubious is that it's very sexual in nature. Grabbing boobs and stuff..



Are you suggesting that being sexual in nature precludes something from being considered art?

----------


## Merlock

In essence, the images posted in this thread so far, if they were to be classified, would indeed be called "Ecchi", not "Hentai". There's no sex involved. It's only nudity and such.

And, for once, I support thegnome's above post.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> Are you suggesting that being sexual in nature precludes something from being considered art?



No.

----------


## ClouD

If you see a piece of art and it leads you crying, how is that any different from sexual art leading to masturbation?
It's not always such a conscious choice, it may, or may not happen. 

Most people on Earth live their lives with pleasure at the utmost goal, and it should not be so condemned.

The 'appreciation' of the art, the only thing that should make a difference.
Sexual appreciation is not always unbalanced with blinding arrogance in the face of prudity.

----------


## slayer

Just out of curiosty...

Will you be making anymore stuff like this?

----------


## Marvo

Yes, probably, but I don't think many on this forum can be helpful, unless they're regarded to just the hentai art, and not the gooey art. I might post it anyway though  :smiley:

----------


## slayer

I think you should draw and post what you like. If you want to post Gooey art (which imo looks kinda cool) then you should.

----------


## Carôusoul

Post it.

When I get round to it I'll do a fucking amazing one for you.

----------


## Marvo

I'll see what I can pull of. Will try to reduce intimate skin area though.

Carousoul, do you have experience in this field =o?

----------


## Carôusoul

Not googirls. I'm not quite that cool.


But I can do awesome anime girls and I can do good goo.

I assume I can do good googirls if need be.

----------


## Marvo

Why, go ahead  :smiley:

----------


## Carôusoul

> Why, go ahead



near future.

----------


## Marvo

Now!

----------


## Carôusoul

I don't have a scanner here now though..?

----------


## Robot_Butler

> Ah, well, now that it's loading...I'll speak frankly, if you don't mind.
> 
> I don't like it. It may just be me of course. I don't like anything that doesn't look perfect. Perfected creative writing with flowing speech and a wide vocabulary...perfected drawing with fitting colours, good shading, well-made sketches...and so on.
> 
> That's probably why I don't draw myself even though I can...it takes ages. To create an anime drawing that looks like anime characters from cartoons and professional art takes a long time. Sketching takes quite a while, the colouring and shading is a whole process of its own...
> 
> But in the end, is there really a point in drawing something that doesn't look good? That doesn't look great? After all, art is for the eyes to enjoy, is it not?
> 
> Just thoughts out loud though. I doubt my criticism can be held too highly considering that I'm too lazy to draw myself.



'Looking perfect' and 'enjoyable to look at' are two totally different things.  Anime is drawn so that there is a minimum of personal creative expression from the artist.  Anime artists are illustrators.  There will be a room full of thirty dudes all drawing the exact same thing in the exact same style.  They are purposefully trying to draw, ink, and color the exact same way so that no one can tell the difference when they smash all their plates together into a comic/ film.

Thats one of the reasons that anime plates or disney cells will never be considered fine art. (Collectible and appreciable, hell yes.  Badass looking, hell yes.)

Maybe thats not what you're referring to, but comparing a piece of fan art to a professionally drawn piece of anime just doesn't fly.  Thats like comparing Dega's sketches to his photographs.

----------


## Merlock

All I was saying is that I don't see a point in doing something unless you do it with great quality.
Thus, sketchy, vague and not perfectly finished pieces aren't as pleasant to look at as fully perfected pieces of work.

----------


## Marvo

But something can always be of greater quality, wouldn't you agree? Who's to define good quality anyway?

----------


## Merlock

Well, there's "professional" level and "amateur" level.
They can be viewed in comparison and taking into consideration which get sold for money (and are thus viewed generally as something worth paying for) and which don't.

But I'm talking more about...technical quality, not the quality of the art itself. Technical quality means making the image using precisely sketched and corrected lines instead of wobbly and quickly made ones, having good fitting colours and shading, making it a professional piece rather than something that was done "for fun".

But, aye, just my opinion. I just don't find any form of creativity "fun" unless others can enjoy it and marvel at it to a great degree, truly vastly adoring the piece of work provided, be it drawing, writing, singing, whatever.

----------


## Marvo

You have a point, but I'm still practicing. I see no reason to waste a lot of time on a whole piece. What I practiced in this first drawing was actually the goo/transparency effect.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I see what you're saying, Merlock.  I agree that some things can be ruined by a sloppy technique.  Theres no excusing away something thats just poorly executed.

I just don't always think that a rigorous or technical technique is the best technique.  Especially for people who are still learning.  When you're learning to draw, it can be frustrating if you always compare your finished works with those that are professionally done.  If you're still learning, you should be keeping your technique loose so you are free to explore color relationships, composition, ect.  

Anime is getting so popular, I see a lot of talented young people drawing amazing looking pieces in the style.  Im really excited it is getting people interested in drawing again, but I wish it wasn't so unexpressive and mechanical.

Its like someone who wants to be a journalist kicking themself because their handwriting doesn't look like newsprint.

----------


## slayer

I was on DeviantArt and was looking at someone's profile...He had awhole bunch of googirls favorited.

----------


## Marvo

PM dat plx!

----------


## Goldney

Urrrgh! Do not google image "goo-girl" with safety features off.

I'm not into Hentai or anything like that, I was just curious about what the attraction was, (also I kind of want to confirm my mental suspicion that goo-girls are just those watery men off of Futurama who Fry becomes Emperor of. This episode.)

----------


## slayer

Yeah, that episode of futurama would be a great example of a goo-girl.

Edit: Grr...I can't find that one guy anymore...

----------

